# IntelliJ IDEA und Git - Problem



## RolandK (11. Jul 2012)

Hallo, 

ich verwende IntelliJ IDEA Version 11.1.2 und msysgit 1.7.3.1 mit einem lokalen Repository.

Seit ich IDEA Version 11 verwende, vermisse ich die den Befehl "Checkout Branch as new Branch" bezogen auf den Master-Branch. Es gibt nur den Befehl "New Branch" und die Möglichkeit andere Branches als "New Branch" auszuchecken. In IDEA 10 war es noch problemlos möglich. 

Verwendet jemand anderes (vielleicht Benutzer "schalentier") auch IDEA 11 mit GIT?

Gruß, Roland


----------



## gatsantwort (11. Jul 2012)

New Branch macht doch genau das, oder was ist der unterschied zwischen new branch und der alten Funktion? ???:L


----------



## RolandK (11. Jul 2012)

Der neue Branch wird nicht parallel angezeigt (Changes > Log) sondern Master einfach fortgesetzt. Man kann offentsichtlich den alten (Master) dann nicht fortsetzen (soweit ich weiß). Als ich vom neuen Branch aus "Master" ausgecheckt habe, habe ich den gleichen Sourcecode bekommen, der auch im neuen Branch war. 

Ich konnte mir nur so behelfen, dass ich den neuen Code extern gespeichert, den neuen Branch gelöscht, den Code wieder ins src-Directory kopiert habe und dann in "Master" commited habe.
Kenne mich mit Git nicht so gut aus und habe es immer aus IDEA heraus bedient.

Bei Version 10 wurde der neue Branch parallel angezeigt und das mergen war kein Problem. Jetzt steht bei mir nicht mehr "Master" unter "local branches". Ich habe mal ein Bild angehängt, wie das bei mir aussieht. BTW, ich benutze die Community-Edition von IDEA.


----------

